# braggs for Jaxx!!!!!!



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

today when i walked jaxx he did great!!!! 
when we walked past a house with a unleashed dog and its owner oustside, he didnt try to pull to get to the dog at all! i got tons of comments on how good he was at walking and even some saying that he was pretty. im so proud of my boy.  i used to not want to walk him because of him trying to bite the leash and pull, but he learned that it was a no no really fast! i never knew dogs could be so smart untill i got jaxx!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Good boy, Jaxx!! I love these success stories


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

maybe i spoke to soon! today when i walked jaxx he pulled, jumped on me and the leash, started growling when i told him no and tried to take the leash away. then he started barkinhg and growling for no reason and i dont know why. it got bad enough so i had to alpha roll him and keep him there untill he stopped trying to bite. after he calmed down, i tried to walk back to my house normally but he pulled REALLY HARD!!! So i decided if he cant walk nicely then he cant walk at all and i grabed him by the scruff and forced him to walk by my side, and walked home. i dont know what to do anymore. i feel like giving up! ive tried so hard to keep this from happening and he still does it! its kind of scary when you have a 70 pound 8 month old german shepherd biting at the leash when its still in your hand, he could bit my hand on acident instead! i need help and i am about to post a question. most of the time he is a normal dog but when you take thye leash out he changes ;(


----------



## zack747 (Aug 13, 2013)

Have you tried taking a bag of treats out with you, start with putting the leash. Focus on small steps. If he doesn't comply no walk. He'll get the picture. Keep treat in your hand, every time he walks well beside you reward him, if he pulls stand still until he sits. Best of luck. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## barbas929 (Sep 21, 2010)

I found with my boy when i first got him that if i made him sit/stay with collar on in porch for a least 10 min before i walked him he would calm down and the walk would easy.....patience patience patience


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

whoohoo!!!

that's a big step in the right direction! keep it up!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay, Jaxx!


----------

